# Hi I'm new



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, just thought I'd say hi and introduce myself, my name is dana & I am nearly 35, my hubby is 43.  Not sure yet of all of the short cuts and abbreviations but will try the best I can.
We have been trying for 5yrs and started ivf/icsi in june on nhs, my husband has low count/mobility and I am starting early menopause.  EC was last mon 3/08 and only 3 eggs, all 3 fertilised overnight and went back wed 5/08 for ET, I had 2 put back in, one had 3 cells and the other had 2, the third was not able to be frozen, I am now awaiting the dreaded TWW, & am really up and down at the minute really feel like this last week has dragged and fee like mon (18th) will never come, go back for blood test to confirm if successful or not.  I have so many different emotions going through my head right now, scared being one of them.

Dana xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Dana 

didn't want to read and run I'm sure someone will be along shortly with all the links on where to go.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2ww and the BFP you are so longing for....

Kate


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Kate xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Dana xxx 

Welcome to FF, its a fab site with soooo much info and of course support xx Im sure FF will play a big part in keeping you sane during your 2WW   

I like you only had  3 eggs on my 1st tx all three fert   and my 2nd tx I had 2 eggs........so I didnt produce many eggies but its defo quality and not quantity and sounds like yours are very good quality xx  

I would like to wish you    on you wait and   you get your   xxxx

Take care xx if you need to chat just shout   xx

x H x BABY DUST


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Dana.......I've blown you 7 lucky bubbles


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hayleigh, thanks for that.    I hope everything goes well for you    

Dana xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Danalm 

Wishing you a warm welcome to FF hon. You have come to a great place for mutual support, advice, laughter and friendship. It will certainly help you keep sane during the 2ww .

I am going to provide you with some links that will put you in touch with other members and also help you navigate around the site .

First off, here is the link for the many abbreviations, you'll soon get to grips with them all 
Glossary of abbreviations
CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php#28]CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting - [url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0]CLICK HERE

Male factors -CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while . However, don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Wishing you lots of luck and sending you heaps of  and  that you get a positive at the end of your 2ww .

If you need anything else, please just ask away.

Louj


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi there

Just wanted to send you a   from another 3 egg lady   We had one fertilise so you're well ahead of us there (though we have immature spermies from a surgical retrieval) and hopefully they have stuck around.

My FHS is OK but my follicle count is low so we don't know whether it has always been like that or I'm slowing down - it's scary isn't it?!

Best wishes and    

Heather


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

louj, thanks for warm welcome & those links were really helpful esp abbreviations 


 heather, it is really scary to think only 34 and starting the change, can't believe it but should as my sister who is 38 next month started nearly four years ago but you think you'll be ok!
 Wishing you loads of luck and  

Dana xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Dana

Your welcome hon.  Have you managed to have a good look around yet?

Louj


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Louj

I have, it's been really interesting reading everyone's personal experience & good to know that you are not alone with all these scary feelings & thoughts.  It esp helped when I had a small amount of discharge & really started to panic but after reading different threads found out it was normal so really put my mind at ease.

TWW now over had blood taken a 8am & am counting down the hours for rsults at 4pm.

All I can do now is  

Dana xxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Danalm xxxx 

I am   your results are a BFP xxxx Good luck xx

Lots of     xxx BFP BFP BFP a little chant for you there  

x H x


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks hayleigh,  

Dana x


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya,
just read your posts, wanted to wish you good luck hope you get a bfp        

caz x


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all your wishes but unfortunately we got a BFN, at the minute i just feel numb & just wanted to let you all know, but will leave it at that for the minute as not very talkative at the minute.

Dana xx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya really sorry you got a bfn  sending you some    and lots of   
  

take care xxxxxxx

caz x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Dana

Sorry to read your news hun, sending you lots of huge cyber  .  

Louj


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh know!!   Dana I am truly truly sorry xx

Sending you           if you need to talk we are here xxxxx

Hugs

x H x


----------

